# Five rescued kittens in a sink.



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2013)

Cute overload 

http://www.wimp.com/rescuedkittens/


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 29, 2013)

Yup, terminal cuteness. Were they watching Wimbledon or something?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Were they watching Wimbledon or something?



I don't know, but am I the only one with the urge to turn the tap on?


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 29, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I don't know, but am I the only one with the urge to turn the tap on?



Northie  turn the tap on??? Such cuteness too. I want one


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 29, 2013)

Horrid boy! Besides, have you ever shared sink space with a wet cat? You'd be overwhelmed by a horde of fluffy, cuddly balls of barbed wire.


----------

